# Core keeps resetting?



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

Orange/Blk Core that I've had since it launched keeps resetting on me...I've had to change the batteries once so far and ever since it hasnt operated the same as before. My only watch, outdoors all the time, so is sweat leaking in through the stinger buttons? (i have been noticing a fog on the face). Also when I am near my computer- wireless internet it resets all the time as well. you know flashing 12:00 with all my memory and settings erased- any ideas? 

Thanks for your time,
-JSonn


----------



## paduncan (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you need to exchange it.


----------



## kdap (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi,

I now have exactly the same problem with my core. it keeps resetting, so i changed the battery, that didnt solve the problem, and today ive noticed a fog inside underneath the face.
Have you gotten rid of the problem ? if so how ?
do i need to replace the watch ?

thanks
KP


----------



## mrpooks (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like replacing the battery, the seal has gone. Did you put any lubrication on the seal when you replaced the battery, or did you use a Suunto kit with new seal. 
But it seems to me that you may need to send it back. I know its a pain, but Suunto can't be beat on customer service.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd sent it to Suunto.


----------



## joshua_msu (Jan 22, 2009)

My core keeps resetting as well, about every 4-5 days. Not annoying enough yet to go through the hassle of sending it back, but maybe I will.


----------



## kdap (Jun 7, 2008)

i think somehow i might have gotten rid of the problem. the fog is gone anyway, and it hasnt reset since. i took out the battery, and left the cover off, then put it next to the fan on my laptop, let some nice warm air blow over it...
will see whether it works. ill put some lubrication on the o ring next time i take off the back.. what works best for that ? simple vaseline ??

thanks,
kp


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

DO NOT USE VASELINE... *NO *petroleum based lubricants.

You want a silicone bases lube... Try dialectic grease (available at auto parts stores) or silicone grease (available in plumbing sections)


----------



## pacsprox (Feb 4, 2009)

I would probably not recommend dielectric grease because it conducts electricity and could contribute to the possible static problem. The silicone grease would work well.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

What is the recommended procedure after opening the battery cover? I have heard different stories: Replace the seal, lubricate the seal, just verify seal is in good shape, etc.

I suppose I should just call Suunto Support, but has anyone else done this already?


----------



## scandium21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Send it in. Get a new one. Dont sweat about it. Ill write a bit more above but that is why Suunto is my number one company for outdoor computers...two year universal warranty based on serial number issue. 

Dont even think about it...send it in a get a new one. That is what Suunto is known for.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

The watch needs to go back to Suunto. As for what to put on the O ring seal, I use dielectric grease on my seal without any issues. Electrical conductivity is not a issue. *The Core does not have any static electric issues, or does it?????*


----------



## Tweekster (Dec 25, 2008)

pacsprox said:


> I would probably not recommend dielectric grease because it conducts electricity and could contribute to the possible static problem. The silicone grease would work well.


Something like CRC Di-Electric grease is straight silicone grease, it doesn't conduct electricity. I use it all the time. It's used on electrical connections such as plugs with o-ring and spark plug boots to keep the moisture out.

Perfect for the battery cover o-ring.

http://www.crcindustries.com/faxdocs/TCHDTA/166.pdf

http://www.autobarn.net/crcdigr3oz.html?site=google_base

You can get small packages cheap at auto parts stores.


----------



## TheYoshi (Feb 4, 2009)

Just order this... http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-GREASE-SILICONE-ALL-MODELS/dp/B00014K3WA the tube will last you forever if you're just using it for watch battery gaskets. You need VERY little.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

TheYoshi said:


> Just order this... http://www.amazon.com/Dow-Corning-Noncorrosive-Sealant-Tube/dp/B0017TTQR6 the tube will last you forever if you're just using it for watch battery gaskets. You need VERY little.


You are out of your mind :rodekaart

What you are recommending here is an adhesive.

If one uses this on a watch gasket severe damage could result.

Do not use this stuff!!!

.o|

ETA: Use this instead: *Sea and Sea Silicone Grease for O-Rings*


----------



## TheYoshi (Feb 4, 2009)

gaijin said:


> You are out of your mind :rodekaart
> 
> What you are recommending here is an adhesive.
> 
> ...


Yikes, he's right I grabbed the wrong link... this is what I meant: http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-GREASE-SILICONE-ALL-MODELS/dp/B00014K3WA

Apologies!!! I corrected the link in the previous post as well, hopefully no one ordered o|


----------



## Stearmandriver (Nov 14, 2008)

Mystro said:


> ... Electrical conductivity is not a issue. *The Core does not have any static electric issues.*


Well... maybe YOURS doesn't. ;-)


----------



## kdap (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## TheYoshi (Feb 4, 2009)

Update, I'm having reset issues with my core as well... only had it for a few weeks. Great, seems like the issues aren't resolved (mine's an All-Black).


----------



## kdap (Jun 7, 2008)

im still having the occasional reset...
the other day, i had the backlight on and looked at the compass, then all of a sudden it reset. it was almost as if the battery was overpowered and the watch wasnt getting eneough power from the battery to operate, and so shut down... thats the feeling i got. i dunno if thats possible.... maybe its because i have a cheapo battery inside, not energizer or anything like that.
ALSO, i just remembered, a short while ago while playing ultimate frisbee while wearing the watch it all of a sudden reset...
:-(
its a great watch and i love it to bits, but this reset issue is starting to bug me. its starting to make me doubnt its reliability in the field :roll:

just my 2 cents.

kp


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

Mystro said:


> *The Core does not have any static electric issues.*


Famous last words!!! Sorry to hear that your watch crashed too.
I have a question, I have read in this forum that Suunto service is the best and all but, are the watches the best?? I ask this because I rather read that the service dept is really crappy but never use it than the other way around, don't you agree?:think:


----------



## G-shock1968 (May 1, 2008)

MiamiJAG said:


> Famous last words!!! Sorry to hear that your watch crashed too.
> I have a question, I have read in this forum that Suunto service is the best and all but, are the watches the best?? I ask this because I rather read that the service dept is really crappy but never use it than the other way around, don't you agree?:think:


 I Think it is cool Suunto stands behind theyr product.I just think the problem mainly exists in the Core.This is the only model Ive heard of problems with.And I have read that this has been resolved in the newer 2009 models.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

We don't know if the problem is really fixed. Suunto changed a manufacturing issue but at this point we all are test mules when Suunto sends us our replacement Cores.


----------

